# Replacing Jeep Cherokee Hood Latches?



## Simbuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Good afternoon!

Can anyone tell me how difficult it is to change the hood latches on my '91 Cherokee?

I've broken a number of cable releases over the last few years and have been leaving the hood unlatched (since I don't drive off my property with the Jeep and don't want to break this cable if I should lock down the hood.

I had the latches on my '95 replaced a few years ago by my ervice station and it works like new...I'd like to do the same with the '91 myself if it's not difficult.

Bruce


----------



## Simbuck (Jan 23, 2011)

Just to be clear, I'm not referencing the main latch in the center of the hood, I meant to describe the latches on both side of the hood that are connected by a rod and springs, and activated by pulling the hood release cable in the truck.

Bruce


----------

